# MySQL Benutzer und Rechte



## liquidbeats (12. Februar 2007)

Nabend,

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich unter MySQL oder PHPMYADMIN einen Neuen Benutzer anlege welcher nur seine eigenen Datenbanken (Bestenfalls mit DB-Limit bspw. 3) betrachten und Verwalten kann?
Ich habe zwar Problemlos über phpMyAdmin einen Neuen Benutzer anlegen können, jedoch hat dieser zugriff auf alle anderen Datenbanken, was ich als Sehr störend und unsicher empfinde.

Danke

Grüße


----------



## Flex (12. Februar 2007)

Warum nicht ins SQL Forum geposted? 

Einfach unter PMA auf "Privileges", dann den User editieren, sämtliche Global Privileges wegnehmen und im Kasten darunter eine Datenbank auswählen und alles einstellen, was er dürfen soll.


----------

